# Corn snake temperament



## LolaStar

What is the temperament of corn snakes generally like, both as adults and babies? Are they usually easy to handle?


----------



## AilsaM

LolaStar said:


> What is the temperament of corn snakes generally like, both as adults and babies? Are they usually easy to handle?


Corn snakes have a docile temprement and are easy to handle. Before I got my little corn I handled adult corns in the rep shop and it was great and the snakes were friendly.

My hatchling bloodred corn is nearly 5 months old now and she's a grand little snake - friendly, chilled out and very nosey. I got her when she was 12 weeks old, she was quite flighty at first when handling but I wore a cotton hankie underneath my clothes for a few days to get my scent on it and then I put it underneath her fav hide, so she's know I wasn't going to eat her. 

They can be very fast when they want to be though so keep that in mind.


----------



## dan112

calm docile until they feel like going fast lol


----------



## LolaStar

Thanks guys, I really like the look of corns but I've never owned a snake before and I'm a bit of a wuss, don't like the idea of getting bitten loads :lol2:


----------



## Chrisuk33

LolaStar said:


> What is the temperament of corn snakes generally like, both as adults and babies? Are they usually easy to handle?


it is said they dont like to bite, i have a corn and its never bitten me and ive had it since a baby, its now 1 years old.

this is not to say they wont bite, if there hungry and its near there meal time they might get a bit cranky that ive found by going on to there striking posture where they part coil and track movement very quick.


----------



## Podarcis

All snakes can and will bite under certain circumstances. be careful and gentle and they should be fine! Best of luck.

PS.Being gentle and over-cautious is the better end of the spectrum!


----------



## LolaStar

Thanks, it'll take a bit of getting used to handling a whizzy baby corn when I'm used to my fat lazy beardie :lolsign:


----------



## Nodders

My corns are all placid and it makes it a pleasure to clean em out , feed em , handle them and never think about it .

Except one .........My Hypo Bloodred female .

what a biatch , bought her about 8 months ago , she is an 09 but small for her age and very defensive , when I first brought her home and put her in her new home I got tagged about 10 times , this has turned into a love hate relationship , she loves to tag me , I hate to be tagged 

She is perfectly fine when picked up , it's the picking up bit , she strikes and rattles her tail and wishes to be left alone , thats fine by me but I want her to grow out of it , just gonna take perseverance .

Feeding time she strikes no problem everytime but if I move she rattles her tail , she's boss and that's that .

Hopefully she'll calm down more the older she gets


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Hello,

I have seen both sides of corn snakes, generally the smaller babies can be a bit nippy, this is because in the wild they see everything as a threat to them, and say out of a clutch of 20 eggs, in the wild only 8 of those would probibly survive because of predation.

You can get them to calm down by not spooking the snake, by gently going in, (not grabbing it by the head, just touch it first to let it know you are there and then pick the snake up gently) 

They do begin to settle, and usually as they gain size and growth their confidence gets better resulting usually in a well behaved snake.

I have seen some snappy corn snakes even as adults though but the majority I have seen have been very well behaved.
All snakes have their on and off days too and they all have their own different personalities so you may get some grumpy snakes, some snappy ones, some friedly ones etc.

Most corn snakes are usually fine though providing you don't spook them, as you get more confident handling the snake, the corn snake will become more confident with being handled and won't bite in haste.

To be honest, corn snakes would very much rather avoid confrontation and will probibly just try to get away from you if they are not in the mood, it does take alot to provoke a corn snake to bite you.

I do not recomend (although done by some keepers) just going into their enclosures when they are hiding and pulling them out of their hides.
I prefer to catch the snakes on an evening moving around the enclosure themselves and will give them the oppurtunity to come out that way, by placing my arm near the viv door entrance, this also gives your corn snake no real reason to retaliate.

Corn snakes are one of the best snakes I could recomend to anyone starting out, they are not dangerouse to the owner at all (unless you are a complete and utter idiot) and generally will do well with being handled.
The bright side of these snakes also is, they reach a fair size as an adult approx 4-5ft in legnth. 

My very first snake was a corn snake at the age of 14 and I learnt so much from keeping them, I now currently have 5 corn snakes. along with some other types of pythons and boas.
Here is a pic of me with Kelog all those many years ago.










as you can see, their is no sign of aggresiveness, the snake just sits their resting on my hand and arm moving from hand to hand.

and here is another pic of one I took in from a guy who was at Penshaw reptiles one day trying to give the owner the snake, unfortunately he had nowhere to keep it and thus offerd me to take it home.

so here it is
 

4 out of 5 of my own corn snakes are very well behaved.

P.s Sorry for the long post but I just thought some additional information would help: victory:
They are very easy snakes.


----------



## Podarcis

Very useful post S.S.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Podarcis said:


> Very useful post S.S.


Why thankyou. : victory:


----------



## lovemysnakes

i have a baby snow corn, shes CB10. I say she but i havnt bothered to find out yet if its male or female. i handle a range of snakes often. 
As far as her behaviour goes shes flighty. not always but most the time she wants to go somewhere when shes in your hands. the more corns are handled the tamer they are (usually) so once shes settled in make sure your pestering her a lot - like moving things around in the viv or just picking it up for a min and then putting it back to settle. Dont go mad on handling for long periods of time and if it rattles its tail wait a little while and it should calm down, if it doesnt then leave it alone and try again later. 
they are active snakes and most do not chill out on you like a royal would. 

to be honest you more then likely will be bitten by a corn snake, but usually this is when they are very small and the bite doesnt break the skin or hurt- just kind of feels like they have headbut you and you may not even notice (i didnt for ages)
if you follow the rules of food handling then its unlikely an adult corn will bite and even if they do it isnt painful at all - just a bit of a shock. 

ultimatley all snakes are individual and their behaviour can considerably reflect your husbandry skills. 

i would suggest something other then a corn snake personally - kingsnakes can be surprisingly docile if you have the time to dedicate to them, i think they are much more inquisitive and therefore much more interesting and good to watch aswell as handle.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

lovemysnakes said:


> i have a baby snow corn, shes CB10. I say she but i havnt bothered to find out yet if its male or female. i handle a range of snakes often.
> As far as her behaviour goes shes flighty. not always but most the time she wants to go somewhere when shes in your hands. the more corns are handled the tamer they are (usually) so once shes settled in make sure your* pestering her a lot* - *like moving things around in the viv or just picking it up for a min and then putting it back to settle*. Dont go mad on handling for long periods of time and if it rattles its tail wait a little while and it should calm down, if it doesnt then leave it alone and try again later.
> they are active snakes and most do not chill out on you like a royal would.
> 
> to be honest you more then likely will be bitten by a corn snake, but usually this is when they are very small and the bite doesnt break the skin or hurt- just kind of feels like they have headbut you and you may not even notice (i didnt for ages)
> if you follow the rules of food handling then its unlikely an adult corn will bite and even if they do it isnt painful at all - just a bit of a shock.
> 
> ultimatley all snakes are individual and their behaviour can considerably reflect your husbandry skills.
> 
> *i would suggest something other then a corn snake personally - kingsnakes can be surprisingly docile* if you have the time to dedicate to them, i think they are much more inquisitive and therefore much more interesting and good to watch aswell as handle.


 
I honestly have to say I disagree with that, and that is very bad advise to give to a newbie.

In my previouse post I mentioned that it takes alot for a corn snake to bite you, this here what you suggested is one of those things where the corn snake will strike you, it is completely disrespectful to be pestering the snake every 5 minutes, it will stress the snake out.

There really and honestly is no need to do that, if the snake is out and about take that as a sign to handle the snake, but I would never force a snake agaisnt its will unless it was some kind of emergency, like I noticed it had cut itself etc.

Remember that this is someone who does not know a great deal, and yes King snakes are a great snake, but they have a reputation for being bluffers, and can to someone who knows nothing about snakes be very very intimidating to them. (again I would not recomend that snake as a starting snake if someone is asking for information on handling) it is telling me that they want to get some expirience first before considering other snakes.

Having said that everything that I did not put in bold I agree with.

While King snakes would most definately not be a massive life threatner, I do not see it at all being good for a beginner, the bluffing of one of those to a beginner is very intimidating and can put them off snakes altogether and then guess what? we have another anti reptile person.

If the OP wishes to get a snake, it is of course their choice, I am not nitpicking you because I honestly do see where you are comming from, oh the same old beginner snake thing blah lol, but it is true, they are better than most snake types, even a garter snake, or ribbon snake would have been a good alternative, maybey even a milk snake.

Some of the best keepers on this forum, started out with a corn snake.

My main point being they asked about a corn snake, not a king snake:lol2:


----------



## LolaStar

I hadn't even considered any other type for my first snake to be honest, I've just read so much that corns are good beginner snakes, I like the look of them and they're fairly easy to get hold of. I really do appreciate all the advise as I am fairly clueless!


----------



## lovemysnakes

when i said pestering i meant like twice a day. i obv didnt explain myself well enough. a snake is a wild animal - corns have been bred for their temprement over recent years but ultimatley they are not like dogs, whom like to be cuddled and played with all day, everyday. 
pestering a snake is changing the water daily, taking out soiled subrate and sitting next to the viv so that the snake becomes accustomed to seeing you and eventually will learn that you are not a threat. 
in my experience many people that have not had reptiles before want to hold them all the time and for long durations - which is understandable however this can be stressful for reptiles. simply opening the viv door while the snake is wondering around and putting your hand flat to the subsrate beside it once or twice a day to build a trusting relationship is far better then grabbing it from its hide. 
consider things as being on the snakes terms to begin with - if it isnt interested then leave it be and try again later. 

then again some snakes simply dont want to be handled at all and in order to 'tame' them i do get snakes out from hiding though this should be done tactfully and by getting the snake in the middle of its body from underneath and lifting gently?
after the initial pick up, in my experience, corns relax quickly and each time gets easier. 
your right, corns are great first time snakes however i know many people that have gotten corns and very quickly tired of them due to their behaviour - hiding most of the day. 
this is why i suggested a king snake- the new owner is more likely to adore their new pet for longer if the pet is able to visually please them as they walk past the viv.


----------



## lovemysnakes

i might add that none of my own snakes have struck me, only the corn has been a little nippy for a very breif spell. 
I have dealt with many snakes that have been neglected/ never handled and then is the only time i have been struck.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

ah right okay I see where you are comming from now, only pestering would probibly have been the wrong word.
Well either way I am glad you explained that, moreso not just for the OP but for future readers.


----------



## lovemysnakes

yes, sorry, pestering not a great word to use at all. i tend to use words like pestering because i actually feel quite bad for owning reptiles - and saying on a reptile forum prob isnt a great idea. 
but ive been doing a lot of research into the natural behaviours of reptiles in the wild and trying to replicate it is really rather difficault. if it was me i would rather be free in the wild and would prefer not to be picked up five foot above ground. 
im very compassionate towards my animals and feel like owning them is a guilty pleasure. not so much with my mut lol but more so with the less domesticated animals. 

of course that isnt to say that reptiles cant be contented captives with the correct care. 

which brings me back to the point - corn snakes are great as a first reptile, and indeed was my first reptile, mostly because they are easy to keep and can greatly enriched by stimulants even the most novice reptile keeper. they dont cost a fortune and are very clean, come in a massive variety of colours - so keep an eye out for something special,they have a passive nature and are pretty hardy!


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

yup, personally I prefer the normals, and Blizzards myself.
but you just cannot beat an orignal lol.


----------



## lovemysnakes

i hear guys say that a lot but not so much women....hmm wonder if there a gender neiche there lol.


----------



## Chrisuk33

Salazare Slytherin said:


> yup, personally I prefer the normals, and Blizzards myself.
> but you just cannot beat an orignal lol.


nothing really orginal about corn snakes really, the amount of morph there are :lol2: it would be more unique to find a bog standard no morphed corn snake these days lol


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Chrisuk33 said:


> nothing really orginal about corn snakes really, the amount of morph there are :lol2: it would be more unique to find a bog standard no morphed corn snake these days lol


Shut it you!:lol2:, but yeah there are some nice morphs but I still prefer the orignoals and blizzards, you either go all the way or you don't in my eyes.
I have an amel, but I am not keen on them, I also have a rootbeer again not keen on them, but I have just had a load of eggs out of her, hopefully sell those or trade them in the near future for normals :2thumb:


----------



## Chrisuk33

Salazare Slytherin said:


> Shut it you!:lol2:, but yeah there are some nice morphs but I still prefer the orignoals and blizzards, you either go all the way or you don't in my eyes.
> I have an amel, but I am not keen on them, I also have a rootbeer again not keen on them, but I have just had a load of eggs out of her, hopefully sell those or trade them in the near future for normals :2thumb:


lol
i have an amel to, nice colours, orange,red,white


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

Chrisuk33 said:


> lol
> i have an amel to, nice colours, orange,red,white


Now you see, I like orange and red, and I like white, with the blizzards, but having them both together is just wrong, it looks distasteful lol, the only thing I like about them, and the only reason I still have my amel is because he has deep beautiful red eyes:2thumb:


----------



## rmac

Just thought id add my experience of keeping corn snakes for the last 6 months from a beginner! I bought an anery from 4 months old, perfect he is, and now nearly a year old still docile, my daughters creamsicle is lovely and very nice to handle, 2 months old had her since 3 weeks... But i will say once you have a corn snake you will want bigger and better, if your anything like me anyway hehe, i now have a male and female brb, have to pick the female up in the next few weeks, now they are abit feisty! lol but good luck with your corn hunting!

Rmac


----------



## kandi43

agree with slytherin, a normal corn is my preference, original is best, lol. Had snakes for four years and love em, i take my to work and show the kids he has never bitten and will eat his food no probs in front of 60 kids watching. The only time i don't handle is when shedding and after a feed. I am female and have beardie and snake, my OH is scared of both, lol.


----------



## RachaelBee

warning.... long post!!! I get to the point eventually though :lol2:

Salazare, if you like normals find a local rehoming centre and pick one up, they seem to have loads and they're not so easy to rehome as people aren't that interested in them.

To the OP, I got my first corn in October last year, he was 2 months old. He's very inquisitive and fast, at first he tail rattled but didn't strike. He's tolerant of handling however he's WAY too inquisitive to sit still for long, when he's out he likes to climb everything! He has bitten me once, however I wasn'tpaying attention to what I was doing so it was my own stupid fault. I was fiddling with his thermostat/thermometer to get my temps spot on and he was watching what I was doing s I gave him my handto sniff, but then when I wasn't paying attention I was wiggling my finger and he has an AMAZING feeding response :lol2: it didn't hurt though and he barely drew blood.

A few months after getting him I bought an 08 female. She took a while to settle, I'm her third owner and she's probably sick of being uprooted! But now she's happy to come out, sometimes not happy to go back. I leave her viv door open when she's active and she comes out in her own time, she likes to sit and watch me or climb onto me until she gets comfy and falls asleep. She's an absolute darling most of the time. She's a bit grumpy at the moment as she's due to lay eggs and she did strike at me once (mouth closed, all a bluff) when I tried putting her in her viv, she wanted to come out and would only settle under the sofa cushions. Other than that though she's really lovely.

My newest is a rescue, (s)he has been very poorly and went off her food due to stress. She was with us a week and a half before being taken to the vets, where a giant prodded and poked and forced things in her mouth, then a trip back home where another giant (me) kept plucking her out of her bed and putting her in water every day, then another trip to the vets where the giant prodded and poked again, forced things in her mouth again and then stuck needles in her. Then another trip back home where the giant was still putting her in water and sticking needles in her every 3 days. You can see why she's so stressed. She started out really jumpy and flinched at human contact, if you moved too fast she freaked out so you had to go really slowly and carefully. Never once has she being aggressive, she's now not so jumpy and even when I'm trying to bath her she will cling onto my hand while I massage her belly and just sit there. She's settled down so well considering the circumstances and I'm really pleased with her.

I know this seems long and waffly but just wanted to let you know about my own individual experiences, I think they're a great little snake, but don't just get one because they're a good starter snake, make sure if you get one it's because you like them : victory:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

RachaelBee said:


> warning.... long post!!! I get to the point eventually though :lol2:
> 
> *Salazare, if you like normals find a local rehoming centre and pick one up*, they seem to have loads and they're not so easy to rehome as people aren't that interested in them.
> 
> To the OP, I got my first corn in October last year, he was 2 months old. He's very inquisitive and fast, at first he tail rattled but didn't strike. He's tolerant of handling however he's WAY too inquisitive to sit still for long, when he's out he likes to climb everything! He has bitten me once, however I wasn'tpaying attention to what I was doing so it was my own stupid fault. I was fiddling with his thermostat/thermometer to get my temps spot on and he was watching what I was doing s I gave him my handto sniff, but then when I wasn't paying attention I was wiggling my finger and he has an AMAZING feeding response :lol2: it didn't hurt though and he barely drew blood.
> 
> A few months after getting him I bought an 08 female. She took a while to settle, I'm her third owner and she's probably sick of being uprooted! But now she's happy to come out, sometimes not happy to go back. I leave her viv door open when she's active and she comes out in her own time, she likes to sit and watch me or climb onto me until she gets comfy and falls asleep. She's an absolute darling most of the time. She's a bit grumpy at the moment as she's due to lay eggs and she did strike at me once (mouth closed, all a bluff) when I tried putting her in her viv, she wanted to come out and would only settle under the sofa cushions. Other than that though she's really lovely.
> 
> My newest is a rescue, (s)he has been very poorly and went off her food due to stress. She was with us a week and a half before being taken to the vets, where a giant prodded and poked and forced things in her mouth, then a trip back home where another giant (me) kept plucking her out of her bed and putting her in water every day, then another trip to the vets where the giant prodded and poked again, forced things in her mouth again and then stuck needles in her. Then another trip back home where the giant was still putting her in water and sticking needles in her every 3 days. You can see why she's so stressed. She started out really jumpy and flinched at human contact, if you moved too fast she freaked out so you had to go really slowly and carefully. Never once has she being aggressive, she's now not so jumpy and even when I'm trying to bath her she will cling onto my hand while I massage her belly and just sit there. She's settled down so well considering the circumstances and I'm really pleased with her.
> 
> I know this seems long and waffly but just wanted to let you know about my own individual experiences, I think they're a great little snake, but don't just get one because they're a good starter snake, make sure if you get one it's because you like them : victory:


:lol2:
long posts are always good, I am a beleiver in never saying something unless it is worth taking a long time to say.

Now then, yes normal corn snakes, their is no rescue near to me that I can reach, nor do I have a car to transport me which is a shame because I would at least like to give one more a good home.

However, it would seem that normals are not completely worthless, many 2 shops near me stock normal carolina/okeetees etc and sell for £70 to sometimes £90.

The problem is people are only thinking of the money to be made out of snakes, this defeats the object of rehoming a snake.
To rehome a normal snake you can breed it if you like but it is inadvisible to do so unless you are willing to keep a hold of the young for a very long time.

It would sadden me to think that even if a highly valuble snake in a rescue was rehomed just so the new owner could make a few £ out of it.
This is wrong in my view and to rehome you should have your heart and passion set on that animal no matter what its colour or its value.

Yes I do breed snakes, I have 16 eggs in my incubator at the minute, rootbeer corn snakes I am told I am about to receive, but if I was to breed a normal from a rescue (which I probibly would not anyways) I would likley as not do it for the quick cash.

So as you can imagine I only like the normals for what they are, not for what they are worth and It would really sadden me to think that people who are breeding high end morphs etc are overlooking the fact that the good old traditional corn snake is sitting somewhere not having or getting as much attention as they deserve.

So they are and do sell for about £70-£80 now I would breed normals for my own selfishness, but to pay a rehoming fee similar to the shop price I feel is wrong just because I want to breed, so I take satisfaction in buying them from the shop, if I did rehome one it would never be bred shimples

I hope that made some sense.:blush:

p.s your expiriences are great, many of the best keepers on here started out with a corn snake and many a normal too:gasp:
in turn the normal corn snake deserves a little more respect I think.:whip:


----------



## RachaelBee

Salazare Slytherin said:


> :lol2:
> long posts are always good, I am a beleiver in never saying something unless it is worth taking a long time to say.
> 
> Now then, yes normal corn snakes, their is no rescue near to me that I can reach, nor do I have a car to transport me which is a shame because I would at least like to give one more a good home.
> 
> However, it would seem that normals are not completely worthless, many 2 shops near me stock normal carolina/okeetees etc and sell for £70 to sometimes £90.
> 
> The problem is people are only thinking of the money to be made out of snakes, this defeats the object of rehoming a snake.
> To rehome a normal snake you can breed it if you like but it is inadvisible to do so unless you are willing to keep a hold of the young for a very long time.
> 
> It would sadden me to think that even if a highly valuble snake in a rescue was rehomed just so the new owner could make a few £ out of it.
> This is wrong in my view and to rehome you should have your heart and passion set on that animal no matter what its colour or its value.
> 
> Yes I do breed snakes, I have 16 eggs in my incubator at the minute, rootbeer corn snakes I am told I am about to receive, but if I was to breed a normal from a rescue (which I probibly would not anyways) I would likley as not do it for the quick cash.
> 
> So as you can imagine I only like the normals for what they are, not for what they are worth and It would really sadden me to think that people who are breeding high end morphs etc are overlooking the fact that the good old traditional corn snake is sitting somewhere not having or getting as much attention as they deserve.
> 
> So they are and do sell for about £70-£80 now I would breed normals for my own selfishness, but to pay a rehoming fee similar to the shop price I feel is wrong just because I want to breed, so I take satisfaction in buying them from the shop, if I did rehome one it would never be bred shimples
> 
> I hope that made some sense.:blush:
> 
> p.s your expiriences are great, many of the best keepers on here started out with a corn snake and many a normal too:gasp:
> in turn the normal corn snake deserves a little more respect I think.:whip:


Agree, they're so overlooked, ironically all my non-snakey friends all think my normal is the prettiest and everyone has said how nice her colours are! I won't be breeding from mine, I don't know anything about her background or anything and wouldn't want to risk it.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

RachaelBee said:


> Agree, they're so overlooked, ironically all my non-snakey friends all think my normal is the prettiest and everyone has said how nice her colours are! I won't be breeding from mine, I don't know anything about her background or anything and wouldn't want to risk it.


I agree, I know there are some nice looking morphs out there, but the poor normals  lol.

I currently have 3 normals at the moment and not one of them actually looks the same as one another,each has their own different shades and colouring.
Which is another thing I like about them, despite what people say, they do all look different from one another.


----------



## LolaStar

I'm actually trying to get hold of a normal, I think they're gorgeous! Haven't found anything near enough me yet though


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

LolaStar said:


> I'm actually trying to get hold of a normal, I think they're gorgeous! Haven't found anything near enough me yet though


I have rootbeers in the incubator at the moment, although that is what I am told I will get.
I will probibly sell them on when they are ready, eating fine etc.

but yeah I know what you mean, people say they are common but I have not seen them often as cheap as people say they are, maybey you should put an advertisement in the classifieds for a breeder in your area or at the least find one that is willing to courier one too you, the big problem I have with selling is I dont travel and dont understand live stock transport and how you go about it.


----------



## lovemysnakes

i would advise to actually go and look at the snake myself, well any animal. the temprement of the individual snake is important. my friends both bought a snake each, sibling kingsnakes. one was male and the other female. they had both been equally handled. the male musked when picked up and the female was very friendly. many months on and the male is still less friendly then the female and both of the snakes are handled daily by my friends. female and male snakes usually do not differ in temprement in my experience, just the individuals. 

if you have a breeder near you that you can go and visit, have a handle and look at the parents and then choose your snake on temprement as well as looks and health then you really know what your getting. also the genetics of the snake can affect the size that they will grow. 

a friend of mine has a massive corn snake - i think its like 6foot and all of the babies turned out to grow really big too with different owners and he has many adult corn snakes that are more regular in size so i dont believe it could be the feeding.

also gives you a chance to look at the conditions in which they are being bred. lots of people breed snakes - choose a breeder who really takes the time to make sure every snake is given the exact care they need. then you will get an animal that is fit and strong and with the correct husbandry from you should have a long and healthy life.


----------



## LolaStar

I've advertised on a few websites and I can't find any breeders around here. The nearest I've found is HissnHers in Leyland, who is willing to courier one up to me if she gets any normals. I suppose it might be better to drive down there to choose a snake though.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin

LolaStar said:


> I've advertised on a few websites and I can't find any breeders around here. The nearest I've found is HissnHers in Leyland, who is willing to courier one up to me if she gets any normals. I suppose it might be better to drive down there to choose a snake though.


 
Speak to Corn morphs  I am sure he could help you out.
Just type him into the forum search engine and you should get some threads he has been on, all you need to do is click on his username and send him a message, if he can't help, he might know someone who can.


----------



## Chrisuk33

LolaStar said:


> I've advertised on a few websites and I can't find any breeders around here. The nearest I've found is HissnHers in Leyland, who is willing to courier one up to me if she gets any normals. I suppose it might be better to drive down there to choose a snake though.


 when choosing a pet its better to do it in person yeah


----------



## Dustcart

Millenium Reptiles in Sawbridgeworth had a load of normals poking their heads out of their eggs yesterday. Send them an email to see if they'll courier. Their prices seemed quite reasonable (Baby Royals @£39 etc)


----------



## LolaStar

Thanks but I've found someone who's only about 40 mins away who has a clutch of aneries, which I also love, just waiting for them to feed a few times then hopefully going to go for a look!


----------



## candycane1

yes they are easy to handle both adut and young. it might squerm but grab it then hold it behind the head and in the middle.:blowup:wned8:candycane1


----------



## RachaelBee

LolaStar said:


> Thanks but I've found someone who's only about 40 mins away who has a clutch of aneries, which I also love, just waiting for them to feed a few times then hopefully going to go for a look!


Great choice! :no1:


----------



## lovemysnakes

well good luck lolastar! you cant really go wrong with a corn! just remember little hatchlings have little homes and the viv grows with them, show your snake lots of love and im sure it will show you love back  
i find it so exciting getting new additions - like mini marriages lol - you commit yourself to serving them for the next twenty odd years and they commit to occassionally doing things that make you giggle and pooing on you. haha - sorry thats not how i see marriage at all lol. REPS ROCK! 

AND A BIG  ABOUT ALL THE POOR ANIMALS THAT LOST THEIR LIVES AND HABITATS DUE TO FIRE IN DOREST NATURE RESERVE! i was there on a hack (horse riding) only a few weeks ago and it was so beautiful, wild horses, lizards, buzzards, inverts... and now its charcol


----------



## LolaStar

Thanks lovemysnakes, sooo excited!! Yep it is really really sad about the fire, poor things  

I have a horse too by the way


----------

